# Weekly Competition 2017-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:
*

For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
2x2x2
1. F2 U2 F' U' R U' F
2. F U F U' R2 U' F U F
3. R' F U R2 F2 U F' U2 R2 U'
4. R U R U' F2 U2 F' U2 R'
5. R' U2 R' F U2 F U2 F U2

3x3x3
1. U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L D B' L' B2 D L' U R' B' D'
2. B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F L U' L2 F' L' F' R2 D2 U'
3. B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B F' U' L' B D2 L' F' U2 F'
4. D F' B D2 R D F' L F B' U' L2 D F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U'
5. U B R U' D' B2 L' D F B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F'

4x4x4
1. F2 R2 D2 Fw' F2 D2 U F' U L' U B2 D2 B' Rw' D U' F' Uw2 Rw' D' U Rw' D' Uw B U' Rw Uw' Fw F2 D2 Uw2 L' B2 D Uw' B F U
2. Fw' D U' Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Rw2 B2 F Rw' R U Rw' D' L' Rw2 R Uw F2 U B' Uw' U B2 D' L Fw2 F2 U2 Rw' U' B F2 D' U2 B U B' Fw2
3. R' Uw2 U F' L' Fw' U' R D' B D' L2 Rw' Uw' U2 B Fw2 F Rw2 D Fw2 L2 U2 Fw' D U' L Rw' B F2 R2 B Fw Rw' R' B2 Fw2 R F R'
4. D F2 D Rw' F D2 Uw' B F2 Rw R B2 Rw U Rw Uw' R U' B F L2 Rw' R' B' D' Uw L2 D2 Uw2 F2 Uw' B' F2 Rw2 R' Uw' F L2 Rw Uw'
5. Uw2 R' U' L' B L' B' Fw' U L' Fw' U' F' U Fw' D Rw F2 D2 R F' R Uw B Uw' B2 L2 D Uw2 R2 U2 Fw L2 B2 R B' Rw B' F' Rw'

5x5x5
1. Rw D F' Dw2 Uw2 U' B2 F' D' Bw2 Fw2 U L2 Rw' R' Fw Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' F' Rw' D' B F' U' B' Dw2 U' Rw D' Lw2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Dw' L2 Rw' Bw' Dw' Bw' Uw' Rw' U B' Bw2 Rw2 Dw U B2 Fw2 D U R Uw2 Lw'
2. Uw2 L2 D' Fw2 Lw Rw' R2 Dw2 F' U R D Bw' Lw' B U2 Lw' Bw2 R B L U L2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 B' L' Rw' B U Bw2 F Uw2 F R' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw Fw2 D Dw Bw2 Lw2 Bw' U Bw2 D2 B' F D2 Uw U L' Lw B' Bw2 Fw Dw2
3. Fw Uw' Bw R' B L2 Bw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 U F Lw D2 U2 Lw B2 D U2 Fw2 U' L' Lw2 Bw' Fw Dw Lw' Rw U Lw' R' Dw' Uw B2 L Dw' B Fw' Rw2 B2 U Fw L B2 Bw Lw2 Uw' L' Bw Fw Lw' Fw' Rw' F' Rw2 Bw Fw' Lw' Rw
4. D Dw' F' U Bw2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 D2 U2 R2 B' Rw Dw2 F2 Dw' Rw2 D2 Dw2 Bw F Dw F2 Dw2 R2 Fw' U' R' D2 B Lw U B2 L2 Lw2 B2 Bw' F L2 B D2 F2 Uw2 F' L Dw' Uw Fw Dw2 Uw' Rw2 D Dw' R2 U Fw' Dw F
5. D2 Dw B' Fw2 Dw Fw2 U Fw2 Rw R' F L2 Lw Rw Fw2 D2 R' U' Rw' Dw' R D2 Lw Fw' Lw Dw' Bw' D Uw' Fw U2 B D2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F Rw R2 U2 Fw2 F Rw Dw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 B Rw2 D R D Uw2 F' R' Uw'

6x6x6
1. 2F' F 2R B' 2F' 2R D2 2U2 2R' 2D U2 2B' 3F 3R2 F2 L 3U L2 2D2 3U' 2L D' 2U2 2L' 3R' D' 2D2 3U2 U 3F 2F F 2D 2U' 3R2 2R B2 2F L' B' L2 D2 2D' 3U' R2 2B2 F 3R2 F2 2D' 2B' D 2L2 3R 3F F L2 2D 2U' 2B2 2F' 2L2 3F R 2B' D 3U U 2B2 2L2
2. B' 3U' 3F2 L 2B2 D R2 3F' U' B' 2U2 L' F' 2D 2U2 3F' L2 2L' 2R 2U2 L' B 2D 3U2 L2 2B 3U' 2R2 D2 2D2 3F' 2F 3U U' R2 3F U2 B' 2F2 D2 3F2 2D' U2 3F2 D2 L2 2L' 3R 2R' F D2 2D2 U2 2L' R 3U2 2B' L' 2R2 F2 2U' R D F 3U 2L' 2R2 2F' 3U 2R
3. F' 2L2 R2 3U' B R' 2D B 2U 3R2 R2 2B 2L 2R 2F L' 3R' R' B2 2D2 2U 2R B 2U' B2 3F2 2L 3U' 3R2 B 2B2 2F' 2D' 3U B' 2B 2F' F' L' D2 2R D 2D' U' 2B R' 2F 2D' 3F2 2F2 D' R 2D 2B2 2L' 3R 2R2 R 3F' D 3U 3R 2B' D' B2 2F' 2L 2B 3R 2D2
4. F 2U U R2 3U2 3F' 2U L2 2B2 2F2 F' 3U B 2D2 2R' D' 3F2 2L 2D2 B2 3U U' 2R2 3U' B2 2U B2 F' 2R' R B 2D' 2U2 U 2B 3U2 U2 F2 2L B 2B2 D' 2D' U' 2B2 3F' F' 2L' 3U2 2U' 2B2 U' 2R R2 2D L' 2R' D 2D 2L' 2R' 2D 2U2 U2 R 3F 2F' F' 2U U'
5. 2L2 2R R' D' L' 2D 2U U' 3F 2D F2 2R2 2B2 2R' 2U 2F2 D U L 2F F R B2 2U 2B 2L' 3F' U 2B 2U 3F F' 3U2 U2 L D2 2B' L' 3R' R' U2 2B' 2F 2D' 2U 3F F 2L' 3R2 R 3U' 2U 2R' D 2R2 2U2 2F 3U U' 3R' D' 3F2 2D' 2F2 2U2 2F2 F 2L2 2B' F'

7x7x7
1. L 3L 2R 2U2 B R' B2 3B 2D' 3B2 2D 3F 2F2 2L2 3L' U2 2L' R2 B2 3F' F 2R 3F' 2F' F2 D' F D 3F2 U 2F' 3L F' 3L' 3U 2B F2 2D' U 2B' 3R' 3B 2R' B2 2L' U2 B' 3F' F U2 3R F2 R' 2B 3D2 3B2 2R2 F 3D' L2 2R' D 3L' 3D' 2U R 2F2 3L2 3F' 3D2 3U' 3L' R' 3U2 U2 3B2 L2 3L 3D 2B 2R' 2U2 F2 3D' 2B2 2R' R2 B' 2B2 2F 2L2 3R' 2R' 3B' 3D 2R' B' 3B2 3L' F2
2. 2U2 2L2 3U' 3R2 2F2 L' 2B' L 3L2 2R D2 3D 2L 3D' R2 B' L 2L' 3R2 2B 2R R2 U' 3L' 3D' 3U 2L2 B 2U' 2B 3F2 2D 3U2 U 2L 2U2 3B' L B 3D' 2L 2D2 F 3L' 3B2 D 3D 3U' 3F2 R2 D' 2D' 3F2 3R2 D' 3D 3U' 2U 3B 3F 2F2 3D' 2U 2R 3U2 B2 3U 2U' R2 2F2 2D2 3B 3D2 2R2 3B2 3R D 3U2 2U' B U2 2F' 2D' 3U' 3L' 3B2 L 2B R' B 3D 2L 3R' 2R' 2U2 F' 3R 2U' 2B2 2F'
3. 3F2 2L' D 2B 3F' 2F' 3D L2 3U2 3L U' 3R 3U 3L2 2B D2 2U' B2 L 3F' 3R' U 2R' U 2L2 3R' 2R R 3F' 3D B 3F' 2F2 3L2 D 2D U2 2L' 2R U' R' 3F 2L2 B2 3B 3F 3L B' 3B' 3D 3F2 2F2 3U R2 2B 3F' 3L R2 3B2 L' 3U' L2 3B2 D 2U 3F2 3R' 2B2 2L' 2B 3B F L 3L 3R' 2R2 2F' L2 F' D R' 3F 3D2 2B 3R' R 3U2 2U' 2B 3R' 2B2 3F F' 2D 3U L2 3L' 3B2 3U' F
4. 3R' 3D 3U2 2L' 2U2 3F2 3U' 2F 3L F 2D2 3R' 2B' F 2D 2U' 2R2 B U' B 3R' 3B' 3F2 2D2 2L' 3L D 2L D 2L 2R2 B 2L 3F 3D 2B2 3D' 3U' B2 2L' 3R2 2R2 F2 2U 3B2 2L 3R2 D 3U' L 3R2 3U 3B' 2R2 D' 3R' D2 3D 2R R' 2B' 3B' 2L2 3L' 3R2 R2 3U2 2F' D 3B' L 3F' F' 2D2 2R B 2F' 3R D 2F2 F' 3R2 U' B' 2F2 F U' 3B2 2U2 3B2 3R R' 3U' 3R' R 3B D' 3L' R' 2F
5. 2D' 3F' D2 3F2 D 2B' 3U2 L 2L 2B2 2D' 3U' 2R2 U 3L 3B' 3D' 2U' 3L' 2B 3F2 2U R2 3D' 3B U' B 3B2 3D2 2B2 2R' R2 2D2 3U 2B 3B' 3F2 L 3R' B' R 3B 3F2 L2 F 3U' L' 3F2 D' 3F' 3R 3F2 2D2 2U U 2F2 2L' 2R2 D' 2D 3D 2B D2 3L 3R' D' L' 2F2 F' 2D L' 3D L 2D' 3D F 3L2 3R' R 3B 2L 3D' 3F 2D 2U2 F' 2D2 3D 2F' 2D 3U' U 2F2 L 2R B' 3B 3F 2F' 3U

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. F2 R U' F2 R' F2 R' U F2
2. F' R F2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R'
3. F R2 U' F U' R' F' U' F2 U

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. U2 R' F L2 D' R' L' U' F' B2 U B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 U2
2. R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F U L' B' D' F D2 R D2 R'
3. B2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U' R2 F L U' R2 F D' B2 L U' R'

4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. B' Fw' F Uw U2 L Uw' B2 Fw2 R B2 D' U B Uw Rw F' L2 Rw' Fw Rw U F R D' Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw' R D2 U2 Rw R2 Fw' F2 L2 Uw2 Rw Uw'
2. Fw F2 L' R Fw' R' Fw2 Rw B' Rw' F2 L Fw' L2 Fw' D' L' Rw B R U B Fw R B2 L2 R' F Rw' Uw' F U' Fw R B2 Fw L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2
3. D Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw' B L' R2 B' U2 L' B2 L Rw' D B Fw F D' Fw' Rw2 B' Fw2 R2 U Fw Uw' Fw' L' B2 Fw D U B' Fw2 L' R2 B2 L2 U

5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. D' Uw U' F2 Dw' F U' Lw' Fw' F2 Lw R2 F R D' Bw Dw Uw B2 Bw' Fw' Rw R Uw' R B' Fw' Lw Bw Fw U' Bw Lw' D' Rw F2 L' Fw' R' Dw2 Rw D2 Lw' F' R Bw F' R2 B' Bw2 D R2 Uw' U' Rw' R' B U F2 D'
2. Bw2 Rw' D L2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' U2 Bw' Dw2 Rw' B Fw2 Dw2 B F2 D2 Dw' Uw R2 F' Dw2 L Rw' Bw2 L' Dw' Bw' R2 Bw Uw' R' Dw' U2 B' Dw' U' Fw Lw D' Bw' D Dw2 U Rw F2 R Fw' Lw' Bw' D F2 Rw2 Fw R2 F L Rw Bw2 L
3. F2 Lw' Fw U' B2 Lw2 B' Dw Lw' Rw' U' B' L' Fw' Lw Rw' B2 Bw' Fw F Uw2 Fw2 R' B2 F' R' Uw U2 Bw2 F' Dw2 L Fw Rw' F2 R D' F' D Rw2 Dw' B' F2 Lw' Uw U' Fw' Uw2 B Bw L U' Bw Fw' F2 L Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U

6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. 2U 3R2 B' 2F' D 3F F2 R' 3F2 L 3R B' 2D2 2R F' 2U2 2L' B U' B2 2B' D2 L 3F 2U 2L 2F2 2D2 3U2 2R' 3F' D 2F2 3R 2U 3F2 3U2 2U2 3R R2 D' 2U U' R2 2F 3R 2F U2 2B' 2R B2 3U' U2 2B 3F' 2F2 F 2D2 3F' 2F' F2 2D' 3F' 2F' 2R' B 2B' F2 2U2 2L2

7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. 2U' B' 3B 3R2 R2 3F2 2U' 3B2 F' L' F2 D L2 2F2 U' 2B2 2D' 3B U 2L2 U' 3B' 2U' 3B F R2 3D 3F' 2D' 3U2 3L D 2L' 2D 3D' 2U2 2B2 F' R' B' 2R2 2U 2B 2L2 2F 2L' 2R' U2 L2 F' D 2L' 3L 2U2 R B 3F L 3R D' 2R 3U' U R' 3D' 3F2 3L' 2U' 2L' 3U B2 F2 3L2 F 3L 3R' D2 R 2B 2F F2 2R 3B2 2F2 R 2U2 3B' 3L 2D2 2B2 2F' 2L 3F2 R D' 2D2 2U 2F 3L2 3D

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. R2 B2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 R2 D R' B2 F' U B L F2 D2 B2
2. U2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 U F' D2 R' F2 D' U2 F L F U'
3. B L2 F R2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 U' B' U' B' L F2 L D U R2
4. U' F2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 D' R2 F2 R F L D2 U F' R2 D2 U' L
5. R2 F2 D R2 D B2 D U R2 B2 U' B L U R' U B U' L' D2
6. L2 U L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L' B D2 R2 U B' F D B'
7. L2 D2 L2 F2 D U' F2 D' R2 U L' B2 F D B' U' R2 F L D' F'
8. R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D F D L R2 F' R' D' F' U
9. F D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F D2 U2 B2 F' D L R' B L' U R' F2 D' L2
10. F' R' F D R' L U' R' D F L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 U2
11. B' L' U' B2 R2 U B D L' U2 F B2 L2 F R2 F' U2 B' U2 D2
12. B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 U2 R' U B' F R' B2 L2 D' F L
13. F U' R L2 U R B D L' U L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L2 B'
14. D2 R2 B L2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B L' D2 B F2 U' F U' B' F2
15. F2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 L D L2 D' R D' L'
16. B' U2 F' U2 F U2 L2 B' F' R2 F' L B' L F2 D R' D F' L2 B
17. F' L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B R2 F2 L B' U2 L2 B' U R D
18. U2 L2 B D2 F L2 F' R2 B2 F' D2 U' B' D B' U B2 R' B F' D
19. D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' U' F' D L U2 R F' D' U R2
20. D2 R U' F2 L2 F L2 B' R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D
21. B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' R2 F' L2 B' L' U B2 F R' D
22. B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 F L R B R2 U L2 D B' R'
23. U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B U2 F D2 R2 F2 L F R' D' B L B U2 F2
24. L B2 U2 L D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D F' R2 D R' D B R' D
25. R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 F' D' F R' D L' D L2 R' U F2 L2
26. B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 R B D' F' L F' D R2 B2 L
27. D2 F' R2 F R2 U2 L2 F R2 B U2 R F' R2 D L' U F' R' B2 U
28. L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 R F L' F2 R D2 L2 R' F2
29. D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F U L U2 B' L2 B' F' D2
30. U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 L B L D R' D R U F' R' U'
31. F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U L' F D' R2 F R' F2 R F' R' B'
32. D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 R F' L' R F2 L D F2 L U
33. L' F' D B2 U F2 D' L F' U' L2 B2 U B2 U' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2
34. B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U F D B2 R' D' B D' L F L'
35. U D2 R' B L2 D2 F' U B U' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D
36. L' F2 B U F R' U2 B' R D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L2
37. D2 R U' F' D' R L' F' D' R' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 R
38. F2 U2 B2 L B2 L U2 R' B2 R F2 D' U2 B2 L' R B D F U F2
39. R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B R F D2 R2 U' L' B F R
40. L F' U2 B R2 D L F' L U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. L2 U' R' U B2 D F2 R' D2 F D2 L2 B R2 F' B2 R2 F' R2
2. B L2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D B' U' L B' L2 B2 R
3. L U' R L D' L F2 U B' R2 B' U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F L2
4. F2 L U2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' R D L U2 R' U' B L2 R2 F L2
5. B L2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 B L F' D' R2 F D U L R D2 F2

3x3x3 With Feet
1. F2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U' R B2 D R2 U' B' L' B2 F R'
2. F' B2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R U' F' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B'
3. L' F' D' R2 F L2 B2 D' F' U' R D2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 D2 L'
4. L2 D2 R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 L' U2 B R' B' F2 L2 U' R'
5. R' B R2 U L' D' B' U R' B2 L' F2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 D' R2 F2 D'

3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B U F D U2 L F2 R2 D U2
2. U2 R' F2 L2 B2 L D2 L' D2 U2 L2 B L' D2 R D F R2 U2 B' L'
3. D2 R' U D2 R D' L' F2 U' F U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F
4. D2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L B D U L' F' R2 U2 L U2
5. F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F R D U2 L U' B' L2 B2 L2

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. L' D' B' D' R L2 U B2 L' B' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' L2 B2 D2 R F2

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. R2 U' R U2 R2 F
3. D2 U2 F R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B D2 L2 U' L B' L B R' U2 B' U
4. D B' Uw2 U' R2 Fw2 R' B' Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 F' U R Uw B' Fw R2 Fw' F2 L Rw2 R2 D2 R' Fw' D Uw2 U Fw2 D' U' F2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 D Fw2 R2

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. F R2 F R U2 R' U2 F
3. U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 U L D' R' F R' U B F'
4. R2 Uw' L D2 F' R' Fw2 Rw2 B2 L2 D' Uw2 U' B F2 Uw R' D L Uw B R' U' R' B L2 R2 Fw D2 Uw B' R2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 R Fw' Rw B' R2
5. Bw2 L' Lw' Dw2 Lw2 B Bw' L Uw' Fw' Rw U' B Fw F Rw2 B' Fw2 L Lw' F U2 Lw2 Rw2 D Rw2 Dw' L Lw' D' Bw L B' Dw U Lw D2 R F Rw Dw B' Lw Bw2 F2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 R D' B' F' Dw' F2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw Lw'

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 

Clock
1. UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
2. UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / UddU
3. UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
4. UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UdUd
5. UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UdUU

MegaMinx
1. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
2. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
3. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

PyraMinx
1. U L' R L' U L' B' R' r' b u'
2. L U R L' R L B' L' B l r b u'
3. U' L' R L R B L' R l r
4. U B' U' L' U' R' L U' l r' b
5. R B' R U B' L' U' B l r b'

Square-1
1. (1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 6) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)
2. (4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)
3. (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -2)
4. (6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -2)
5. (1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 6) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)

Skewb
1. R D' R U D R D' R' U' D' U'
2. L D R L D' R' D' L' U' D' U'
3. U' R' D L' U' D' U' R' U' D' U'
4. D' L D U D' L R' U' D' U'
5. U' D R' U D U R' U' D' U'

*


----------



## kake123 (Jan 11, 2017)

*2x2*:
5.276, 6.444, (3.710), 5.849, (6.506) = 5.85 avg5

*3x3*:
14.460, 15.459, (13.778), 16.743, (18.074) = 15.55 avg5

*4x4*:
1:06.602, 58.593, (1:12.344), (53.769), 58.318 = 1:01.16 avg5

*5x5*:
1:42.314, 1:42.159, (DNF), 1:41.495, (1:31.699) = 1:41.98 avg5

*6x6*: (a little bad)
(3:18.690), (3:43.723), 3:41.135, 3:24.584, 3:22.331 = 3:29.34 avg5

*7x7*:
4:48.537, (5:08.172), (4:35.049), 5:02.328, 4:53.439 = 4:54.76 avg5

*OH*:
(25.295), 28.226, (29.956), 29.816, 27.717 = 28.58 avg5

*2BLD*:
37.017, 42.908, (30.009) = 30.00

*3BLD*:
DNF, 56.962, (55.471) = 55.47

*4BLD*: (bad)
(7:11.108), DNF, DNF = 7:11.10

*5BLD*: (extremely bad)
DNF, DNF, DNF

*MBLD*: (bad)
18/19 58:01.50

*Skweb* :
8.986, 9.340, 9.652, (8.495), (10.691) = 9.32 avg5

*Megaminx*:
1:38.786, (1:46.295), 1:42.954, 1:36.165, (1:26.732) = 1:39.29 avg5

*Pyraminx*:
15.219, (18.545), (13.227), 15.083, 13.626 = 14.63 avg5

*2-4 relay*:
1:25.606 = 1:25.60

*2-5 relay*:
3:14.460 = 3:14.46

*2-6 relay*:
6:53.753 = 6:53.75

*2-7 relay*:
11:27.54

*MTS*:
52.328, (36.877), (DNF), 52.444, 1:27.261 = 1:04.00 avg5

*FMC*: (I don't care even if its bad)
62 moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution (meh)



y2 x' D L F B' D // Blue Cross

R U' R' U2 F' U' F // First Pair

B' U B U' B' U' B // 2nd Pair

U2 B U B' U B U' B' // 3rd Pair

L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th Pair

U' r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r // OLL

U' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL + AUF


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 11, 2017)

*Skewb:* (12.34), 11.29, (4.37), 9.94, 8.86 = *10.04
Square One: *37.53, (41.40), 23.40, 32.22, 33.27 = *34.68 *(nice scrambles!)
*4x4: *(1:05.62), 1:31.25, 1:25.46, (1:57.83), 1:18.36 = *1:25.03
3x3: *(29.79), 26.75, (20.40), 24.73, 21.54 = *24.35
OH*: (39.45), (57.05), 39.89, 40.74, 40.11 = *40.25
3BLD: *5:36.88, 4:17.22, DNF = *4:17.22
2x2*: 6.99, 7.49, (5.48), (7.53), 6.78 = *7.09
Pyraminx: *(10.97), 12.81, 18.00, (18.97), 16.55 = *15.79
Mini Guildford*: *15:04.08
2-3-4 relay: 2:05.34
Clock: *23.62, (29.40), 23.22, (20.27), 22.07 = *22.98
2BLD: *58.28, 45.12, 57.42 = *45.12
Kilominx: *(1:26.70), 1:49.86, (2:46.74), 1:52.57, 2:01.85 = *1:54.77
Feet: *3:00.52, 2:55.77, 3:06.71, (2:32.49), (2:58.74) = *2:58.35 *(turns out magnets really help with feet...)
*FMC: 32*



Spoiler: FMC Solution:



B2 U L' U' R' U L U' R2 D' U L U F2 U' F L' F2 L' F D' L2 D2 F' D' B D F L D' L' D

Start on normal:
B2 ** R D' (3/3) -- square
(D' B') (2/5) -- 222
U L U F2 U' (5/10) -- 223
F L' F2 L' F (5/15) -- F2L-1
D' L2 D (3/18) -- F2L
* B D L D' L' B' (6/24) -- L5C

Insert at *:
D F' D' B D F D' B' (3/25) -- L3C

insert at **:
U L' U' R' U L U' R (7/32)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 11, 2017)

2x2 : 4.56, 4.56, (3.57), 5.34, (5.85) = 4.82
3x3 : (14.96), 15.84, (19.72), 17.57,16.32 = 16.58
4x4 : 56.78, 56.47, (48.85), (1:00.56),57.10 = 56.78
5x5 : 1:51.97, (1:57.84), (1:45.45),1:48.73, 1:50.89 = 1:50.53
6x6 : 3:11.43, (3:07.99), 3:17.95,3:19.88, (3:22.59) = 3:16.42
7x7 : 4:24.05, 4:23.74, (4:48.76),4:15.98, (4:07.81) = 4:21.26
2 BLD : DNF, 52.54, DNF = 52.54
3 BLD : 3:48.86, 3:04.44, 3:09.62 = 3:04.44
Multi BLD : 1/2 (12:17)
OH : (53.41), 46.03, 40.69, (36.03),43.48 = 43.40
MTS : 54.54, (1:00.72), (41.15), 49.86,50.99 = 51.80
2-4 Relay : 1:27.12
2-5 Relay : 3:18.34
2-6 Relay : 6:08.83
2-7 Relay : 10:39.47
Megaminx : 1:44.39, 1:48.11, (1:51.40),1:46.34, (1:43.42) = 1:46.28
Pyraminx : (5.94), 6.08, 6.21, 5.96, (6.26) = 6.08
Square-1 : 47.76, 58.45, (1:05.37), 44.92, (42.91) = 50.38
Skewb : 8.47, (8.02), (DNF(13.02)), 11.06, 12.79 = 10.77


----------



## Torch (Jan 11, 2017)

2x2: 3.70, 3.99, 2.98, 3.05, 4.21 = 3.58
3x3: 12.92, 11.05, 14.00, 13.83, 9.37 = 12.60
4x4: 57.47, 49.31, 52.98, 53.42, 1:02.14 = 54.62
5x5: 1:26.25, 1:24.95, 1:23.80, 1:23.81, 1:21.24 = 1:24.19
6x6: 3:01.78, 2:48.75, 2:21.94, 2:31.56, 2:38.06 = 2:39.46
7x7: 4:26.66, 4:15.25, 4:26.09, 4:18.06, 4:15.44 = 4:19.87
2BLD: 20.04, DNF, DNF = 20.04
3BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:26.64 = 1:26.64
OH: 22.23, 23.87, 23.29, 21.17, 19.80 = 22.23
Feet: 38.49, 44.15, 45.56, 47.07, 50.91 = 45.59
MTS: 38.48, 38.45, 31.24, 1:07.72, 41.30 = 39.41
2-4 Relay: 1:07.89
2-5 Relay: 2:40.84
2-6 Relay: 5:12.60
2-7 Relay: 8:59.34
Mini Guildford: 5:58.21
Clock: 23.55, 21.32, 19.16, 18.41, 11.96 = 19.63
Kilo: 36.99, 36.56, 39.54, 36.61, 28.43 = 36.72
Mega: 1:32.61, 1:44.74, 1:34.08, 1:22.49, 1:31.86 = 1:32.85
Pyra: 6.59, 5.66, 4.39, 6.00, 4.61 = 5.42
SQ-1: 31.16, 32.07, 28.97, 26.08, 27.41 = 29.18
Skewb: 10.18, 6.47, 7.53, 5.76, 5.95 = 6.65


----------



## arbivara (Jan 11, 2017)

2x2x2: *9.61* - 10.12 (8.95) (10.24) 9.6 9.1 // meh(2)
3x3x3: *31.51* - (26.74) (44.07) 27.67 29.55 37.32 // meh
4x4x4: *4:38.846* - 4:40 (3:45.22) (DNF) 3:59.41 5:17.13 // was interrupted during 2nd(!) and 3rd solves, managed to finish 2nd solve anyway
5x5x5: *8:43.27* - (7:13.8) 8:04.21 (10:17.38) 9:25.65 8:39.95 // had to answer th phone mid 3rd solve
2BLD: *1:49.55* - 1:49.55 DNF DNF // I think this is my first sub 2'; on the other hand, just one success
OH: *1:06.11* - 1:05.62 (51.81) (1:40.93) 56.53 1:16.19 // right handed
WF: *4:05.1* - (7:38.73) (3:33.77) 4:34.19 3:59.86 3:41.25 // meh(3)
FMC: *31* // full solution in spoiler bellow
Clock: *27.28* - (25.9) 27.33 27.58 26.94 (29.29) // meh(4)
MegaMinx: *6:58.35* - (7:24.45) 6:42.57 (5:51.79) 7:08.33 7:04.15 // ok
PyraMinx: *21.44* - (13.02) 21.45 20.92 (24.85) 21.95 // also ok
Skewb: *44.61* - 49.69 (DNF) 49.21 34.93 (33.5) // that second solve was actually a eight moves 6.04, but I may have miscrambled it, so safer to consider as a DNF



Spoiler: FMC



B2 R D' // 1X2X2
(D' B') // 2X2X2
D U F' D' // EO + PAIR
L F2 L // 1X2X2
U // pseudo 2X2X3
L2 D' L2 D L2 D' L D // pseudo F2L-1
L2 U L* U' L2 U' // AB3C

insertion:
* - L2 U R U' L2 U R' U' // solves all 3 corners

final solution:
B2 R U F' D' L F2 L U L2 D' L2 D L2 D' L D L2 U L' U R U' L2 U R' U2 L2 U' B D


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 11, 2017)

Sorry, it's a little messy right now. We're at least working on it 

As Mike said in the first post, Magic and MM are removed. You won't get
any points for those any longer (the headings are still in the scramble post
and on the competition site)

So, scrambles for remaining events:

*Kilominx: *
1. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
2. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
5. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2


Mini Guildford:

2: F' R F' U F' U2 F' R U
3: R F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 D' B L2 F2 D' F2 D' F D
4: R' Fw L Fw2 B' U2 B' L' F' Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' L Uw' B2 U2 B D Fw2 F B Uw' D2 L2 D2 L Rw2 Uw2 B' U' B2 Rw U2 Rw U' D2 B2 Rw' L
5: Rw L2 F2 Fw2 Dw' U' B' Fw' Lw2 U' Bw Lw U' B2 U Uw Bw2 R2 Fw' Uw' B2 Bw D2 U Fw Lw' Uw2 D Dw' F2 Lw D Uw' Fw Bw' F' Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 U' Rw L' Dw Fw2 B F' Dw' Rw' Bw' Fw L R F2 L' B' U Lw' U Lw U
OH: R2 B L' F U R' U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' U2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 L
Clock: UR1- DR5- DL6+ UL6+ U5+ R6+ D1+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R0+ D4+ L1- ALL4+ DR
Megaminx: R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
Pyraminx: U' R B' U L' U B R l r
Skewb: B U' L' R B' R' U' L (B = D)
Square-1: (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
2: F' R2 F2 R' U F R' F2 R' U2
3: F B D L' F B' D R' F R2 F2 R U2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 L F2
4: D2 Uw U2 Rw L' U2 Uw Rw2 Uw U2 B L D' L' Rw B' F2 Rw2 Uw F D L2 R' D Fw' L2 D' R' Fw Rw Uw L F' B' R2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw2 D2
5: U2 F Uw' Rw2 B Rw F2 R Uw Bw R Lw F D2 Fw2 U Dw2 R' Lw Bw Uw2 Bw U Uw' D' L Bw U2 Fw' L' Lw2 Uw U2 Rw2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 Uw' Lw' Bw L Dw' L2 R' Uw Lw2 Uw2 F Fw2 Bw2 L F Lw2 R U' B2 U'
6: U' 2R L' 3U' D B2 U2 B2 D' 2L2 F D2 2F 3F 2D F 2B2 2D' 3F2 U2 3R U 3U' F2 2R' R2 2L2 3U 2L2 2D' R2 2F2 2L' R' F2 3F' 2U 2R' L 2B 2U' D' 3F' 2F2 B' U F' 3U' U2 R F U 3R2 3U2 L2 U 2R' 3U R 2D D 3R2 2D2 2F' B2 3R' 3U' U F 3F 2R2 2D' 3F F2 3R2 F2 2D2 R2 3F 2R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
2: U R U' R2 F R' U F U
3: U F2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 B L' F' D' R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R
4: Fw F Uw U' B U Uw' F Rw R2 D' Uw B2 U2 D2 R2 Rw' Fw' F' B2 D2 B F2 Uw Fw' Rw U2 R2 Rw Uw2 Fw' L U Uw' D2 L2 Rw' F' Uw2 Rw'
5: D Lw2 D2 Rw' U2 R' D' R2 Lw' Bw F D' Rw Dw L' Dw2 Fw' Rw U2 Fw2 F L' U' D Uw L' Bw2 F2 U2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' Dw2 R2 B R' D' R' U2 B' Rw Bw2 Fw' L B Rw2 Dw Fw' Uw Fw2 Dw2 F' B' D2 Dw' Bw2 L2 D Uw2 Rw2
6: 2B 2F2 3F' 2L B' L2 R2 3R' 2U' 3U' U' 2F' 3R' 2L2 F' 2D2 R' 3F' 3R2 2R2 D' 2U F B2 U' 2D' 2R' L2 3U2 2B L 2U 2D 3R2 2B2 2D2 2U 2R2 3F2 2B2 F' 3R U 3F2 2B' R' 2F' 3U2 2D U2 2R2 D' 3F2 L' B R2 B2 3R' 3U2 3R' 2R' U F 2L2 3U D' 2L' 2D' 2U2 2L' 2B R2 3F2 F 3R' 2F2 3U' 3R R' 3U'
7: R2 U' L2 2L D2 F2 R2 3D 3B2 3R2 U 2U 2L' 3B2 3D L2 B' 2B 2D2 3R' F2 D' R 3R 3L' 2F2 2L' 3U' U 3L2 3D' R 3F' R' 2U2 D2 F2 B2 2B 3B 3D L2 F B L 2D D 3B2 2L' 3D2 2R2 3D 2L' 3D 2D2 2R 3B' 2U B' U2 2B 3L2 L2 D' 3F' 2R' R 3D' 2D' 2F B2 U2 2B 2R' B' 3D2 D L' R B2 L 3L' 3R 3B2 2U 3L' D' 3B' 3L 3D' 3U 2D' 2B2 2U2 L 2L' 2U' U2 2B' 2F2

*10 extra scrambles for Multi:*
41. R B2 R F2 L2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 R2 B D' B2 U L D B2 L D2 F
42. U2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U B L2 U' F' U2 R B2 U B D2
43. U2 R D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 F' L D R2 F2 R2 U'
44. D2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R' U' L' B' D2 R D2 L D' L
45. F' L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 F L B2 D R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U R2
46. B' R F2 U2 D' R2 L2 F' L U2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2
47. U B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' D2 F' U' F2 L' B'
48. U R' F B D B' U D2 B' L D' F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U
49. L2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B' D2 B' F2 D2 U' B' R' D' F' R F' U2 R' B'
50. B2 U B2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 F D' B2 L R' B F2 U' B'


...


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 11, 2017)

3x3 Ao5: 21.413

(15.092), 20.096, (29.092), 24.053, 20.092

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 11, 2017)

222: (4.00), 4.95, (5.71), 4.87, 5.26 = 5.02
333: 15.31, 15.28, (15.61), 13.00, (12.82) = 14.53
444: 54.06, 53.26, (1:06.79), (50.38), 56.25 = 54.52
555: 1:50.12, 1:36.04, (1:50.92), (1:35.61), 1:36.49 = 1:40.88
666: 3:17.62, (3:37.85), (3:13.16), 3:17.66, 3:24.43 = 3:19.90
777: 5:03.77, 5:32.16, (6:21.04), 4:50.60, (4:32.07) = 5:08.85
2BLD:
3BLD:
MBLD:
OH: (56.42), 55.34, 41.09, 55.19, (40.75) = 50.54
MTS:
FMC:
Kilominx: 1:00.28, 1:01.87, (37.69), 46.84, (1:05.45) = 56.67
Megaminx: 1:53.34, (1:34.43), (2:04.12), 1:50.63, 1:51.08 = 1:51.68
Pyraminx: 9.83, (14.48), 10.40, (5.37), 12.22 = 10.82
Square-1: (32.61), (44.27), 39.84, 32.73, 43.94 = 38.84
Skewb: 10.66, 10.54+, (9.37), 9.71, (10.79) = 10.31
2-4: 1:22.76
2-5: 3:12.78
2-6: 6:46.87
2-7: 11:05.61


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 12, 2017)

*Why is everything in bold

3BLD: 36.52, DNF(28.61), 26.37=26.37

3x3: 16.18, (13.86), 15.57, (21.06), 18.11=16.62

*


----------



## Cuberrism (Jan 12, 2017)

3x3


Mike Hughey said:


> *We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.
> 
> Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*
> 
> ...


2x2:
1.4.48
2.7.51
3.6.81
4.8.32
5.7.53
Ao5:7.29
Mean of 3: 6.94
Cube: KungFu YueHun 
3x3:
1.13.26
2.16.13
3.13.55
4. 15.32
5.14.07
Ao5:14.31
Mean of 3: 14.47
Cube: GuoGuan YueXiao


----------



## asacuber (Jan 12, 2017)

Skewb: 5.54, 5.71, (4.28), 5.63, (6.91)= 5.63// decent
3x3: 12.82, 13.03, (13.84), (10.74), 12.72= 12.86// meh, bad
2X2: 2.92, (3.79), 2.78, 2.65, (2.37)= 2.79
2BLD: 14.56, DNF, 11.34= 11.34
PyraMinx: 5.62, 5.91, 5.37, (5.16), (7.71)= 5.64// decent
OH: 24.3, (20.3), 24.92, 23.58, (26.65)= 24.27//decent
2-4: 1:19.96
2-5: 4:31.07
4x4: 1:07.69, (1:13.61), (59.35), 1:02.93, 1:10.98= 1:07.98// lol i average about 59-1:02


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 13, 2017)

*3x3x3: *12.54, 10.32, (10.09), (13.56), 13.55 = *12.14* //Ruined it...
*2x2x2:* 3.68, (4.93), (2.91), 3.92, 4.91 = *4.17
4x4x4: *45.90, (55.91), 48.75, (42.42), 43.20 = *45.95
5x5x5:* (1:58.89), (1:38.07), 1:51.83, 1:41.69, 1:43.76 = *1:45.77* //Bleh
*6x6x6:* (2:50.81[O]), (3:32.61[OP]), 3:24.29[O], 3:18.48[O, Pop], 3:03.93[P] =* 3:15.57
OH:* (27.71), 19.47, 20.83, (17.37), 17.76 = *19.35* //PB, easy LLs...
*Mega:* 1:06.07, (1:22.00), 1:08.32, (1:05.88), 1:21.40 = *1:11.93* //Nice!! and Bad!!
*Pyraminx:* 7.56, (8.60), (3.54), 4.65, 6.58 =* 6.27
Clock:* 7.43, (10.31), 6.67, 9.56, (5.95) = *7.89* //lol scrambles
*Skewb:* 7.77, 12.66, 8.17, (19.02), (5.62) = *9.53* //nice!!!
*Squan:* (31.38[P]), 26.6, (19.16), 25.78[P], 21.62 = *24.67
2x2x2 BLD:* 27.68, (18.28), 38.53 = *18.28* //Played it safe for the mean solve 3 (28.17 )
*MTS: *42.92, 35.67, (51.39), 37.05, (27.25) = *38.55* //PB Single, 2 sub-30s...
*Kilominx: *23.44, (26.90), (15.54), 22.06, 17.34 = *20.95* //love the new scrambles
*2-4:* *1:09.39* [2- 3.34, 4-52.07, 3- 13.96] // :/
*2-5: 2:49.66* [2- 4.55, 4- 48.91, 5- 1:40.00, 3- 16.19] // :///
*2-6: 7:04.80* [2- 4.23, 4- 58.97, 6- 3:42.80, 5- 2:03.15, 3- 15.64] //Garbage
*2-7: 10:50.95* [2- 3.89, 4- 45.67, 6- 3:25.61, 7- 4:43.58, 5- 1:41.73, 3- 10.45] //not so garbage 
*Mini Guilford:* *5:25.39* [Clock- 7.33, 2- 3.93, Mega- 1:14.90, 5- 1:52.60, 4- 41.30, Pyra-9.43, OH- 25.52, Skewb- 14.72, Squan- 24.67, 3- 10.94] //Really Good 2, 4, 3, really bad 5, pyra, skewb. Can be improved a lot more. Sub-5 possible?


----------



## big_moe5 (Jan 13, 2017)

*2x2: 4.96, (4.97), 4.29, 4.06, (3.68) = 4.39
3x3: 15.92, 16.70, 16.50, (17.56), (15.70) = 16.48
4x4: 1:46.97, (1:53.12), 1:32.93, (1:32.67), 1:49.48 = 1:43.03
3x3OH: 39.07, 39.49, (44.13), (32.21), 38.53 = 38.69
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:29.54
Magic: 2.68, 2.47, (2.85), (2.34), 2.39 = 2.55
MegaMinx: 1:48.43, 1:57.24, (2:4.63), 1:54.85, (1:46.73) = 1:54.38
PyraMinx: 8.42, 8.25, (9.92), (7.26), 9.86 = 8.74
Square-One: 46.35, 39.95, 36.17, (47.30), (33.36) = 40.63
Skewb: 8.50, (8.83), 7.55, (6.28), 7.62 = 7.76
KiloMinx: 1:19.83, (1:46.25), 1:14.42, (1:0.74), 1:17.27 = 1:19.70
*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jan 13, 2017)

*2x2: *2.64, (4.66), (2.15), 2.20, 3.15 = *2.66
3x3: *(11.41), 10.58, 10.49, 10.84, (8.92) = *10.64
4x4: *38.65, (36.01), (45.91), 37.95, 42.58 = *39.73
5x5: *1:20.02, (1:18.71), 1:30.00, (1:30.36), 1:19.39 = *1:23.14
2BLD: *31.85, 21.17, 14.36 = *14.36
OH: *17.88, (24.75), 21.41, 20.78, (17.15) = *20.02
Megaminx: *1:02.82, (56.71), (1:05.57), 1:00.57, 58.17 = *1:00.52*


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 13, 2017)

*5x5x5*: 3:11.35, 3:33.00, 3:30.44, (4:00.23), (3:11.16) = *3:24.93

2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *14:01.36*: 10.77, 39.08, 1:39.50, 4:35.67, 6:56.33 4 and 6 were good, 2 and 3 were ok, and 5 was awful. 0.21 worse than last week, and I could have easily saved 1:00-1:20 with a decent to good 5x5 solve.

*4x4x4*: 1:58.84, (1:37.16), 1:49.98, 1:38.34, (2:03.88) = *1:49.06*


----------



## kbrune (Jan 13, 2017)

Multi bld: 4/6 (54:11)


----------



## kbrune (Jan 13, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *Mini Guilford:* *5:25.39* [Clock- 7.33, 2- 3.93, Mega- 1:14.90, 5- 1:52.60, 4- 41.30, Pyra-9.43, OH- 25.52, Skewb- 14.72, Squan- 24.67, 3- 10.94] //Really Good 2, 4, 3, really bad 5, pyra, skewb. Can be improved a lot more. Sub-5 possible?



Are you solving each of these individually and then adding them up? I thought Guilford was a relay?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 13, 2017)

3x3: 13.67
3BLD:
MBLD:
OH: 18.62
Feet: 1:01.57
MTS:
FMC:
Megaminx:
Kilominx: 38.64


Spoiler: All Times



3x3x3: 14.63, (12.13), 12.85, 13.52, (15.55)
3x3x3 Blindfolded:
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:
3x3x3 One Handed: (17.28), 19.13, 18.26, 18.46, (21.23)
3x3x3 With Feet: 57.91, 1:02.46, 1:04.35, (1:04.40), (51.59)
3x3x3 Match the scramble:
3x3x3 Fewest Moves:
MegaMinx:
Kilominx: 38.32, (33.12), 36.62, 40.97, (47.99)



Spoiler:  Unfinished Scrambles



3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. U2 R' F L2 D' R' L' U' F' B2 U B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 U2
2. R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F U L' B' D' F D2 R D2 R'
3. B2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U' R2 F L U' R2 F D' B2 L U' R'

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. R2 B2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 R2 D R' B2 F' U B L F2 D2 B2
2. U2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 U F' D2 R' F2 D' U2 F L F U'
3. B L2 F R2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 U' B' U' B' L F2 L D U R2
4. U' F2 U F2 L2 D L2 R2 D' R2 F2 R F L D2 U F' R2 D2 U' L
5. R2 F2 D R2 D B2 D U R2 B2 U' B L U R' U B U' L' D2
6. L2 U L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L' B D2 R2 U B' F D B'
7. L2 D2 L2 F2 D U' F2 D' R2 U L' B2 F D B' U' R2 F L D' F'

3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B U F D U2 L F2 R2 D U2
2. U2 R' F2 L2 B2 L D2 L' D2 U2 L2 B L' D2 R D F R2 U2 B' L'
3. D2 R' U D2 R D' L' F2 U' F U2 B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F
4. D2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L B D U L' F' R2 U2 L U2
5. F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F R D U2 L U' B' L2 B2 L2

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. L' D' B' D' R L2 U B2 L' B' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' L2 B2 D2 R F2

MegaMinx
1. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
2. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
3. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 13, 2017)

kbrune said:


> Are you solving each of these individually and then adding them up? I thought Guilford was a relay?


I think he just timed the spits.
On csTimer it's: Option -> Timer -> Multi-Phase (1~10) [ - 11* - ] [+] [-]
*displays number of splits


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Jan 14, 2017)

3x3
24.26
23.72
19.51
22.29
26.60
2x2
7.47
10.96
8.62
9.40
7.85
3x3 OH
1:06.00
1:07.10
1:31.62
1:12.16
1:18.01


----------



## muchacho (Jan 14, 2017)

*3x3*: 17.90, 19.09, (16.40), 17.78, (22.72) = *18.26
3x3OH*: 34.87, (1:18.10), (27.63), 28.73, 29.75 = *31.12*
*Kilominx*: 1:27.21, 1:19.91, (1:02.69), (1:28.31), 1:10.73 = *1:19.28*


----------



## marscky (Jan 14, 2017)

3x3: 26.30 // (21.86), (30.89), 28.42, 27.48, 23.00


----------



## Simon Sim (Jan 14, 2017)

3x3 : 16.52, 18.76, 19.08, 16.76, 16.69 = 17.40
OH : 23.76, 18.38, 21.62, 19.01, 20.56 = 20.40


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 14, 2017)

*2x2x2* 4.09, (3.46), 4.73, 4.01, (4.85) = 4.28 average

*3x3x3* 12.07, 13.19, (13.55), 12.56, (10.56) = 12.61 average

*4x4x4 *(1:04.01), 55.05, 53.83, (48.77), 1:02.17+ = 57.02 average

*5x5x5 *1:35.05, 1:41.21, (1:33.32), (1:48.11), 1:45.56 = 1:40.61 average

*6x6x6* 3:50.44, 3:39.88, (3:14.30), 3:34.98, (DNF) = 3:41.77 average

*7x7x7 *5:05.34, 5:28.13, 5:07.48, (6:03.38), (4:58.75) = 5:13.65 average
// 4:58 is a PB!

*2x2x2 Blindfolded *25.60, 29.91, DNF = DNF mean

*3x3x3 Blindfolded *DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF mean

*4x4x4 Blindfolded* 18:08.75, DNF, DNS = DNF mean
// 18:08 is PB!!

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded *0/3 in 14:55.91
// One off by 3 edges, one by 2 flipped edges, and one by 2 twisted corners. 

*3x3x3 One Handed *33.29, 31.59, 33.90, (26.96), (34.75) = 32.93 average

*3x3x3 With Feet *44.28, 45.24, (51.99), 50.52, (44.02) = 46.68 average

*3x3x3 Match the scramble *(1:16.29), (1:37.81), 1:37.69, 1:27.43, 1:34.43 = 1:33.18 average

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* 37 moves


Spoiler: Solution



B D' R F2 U B' U' F2 U B2 U' F U F U F U' F' R F2 R' F' R F R' F2 L' F' L D F D' F L' F L F

Explanation:
B D' R U @ B U' F U F U F U' F' R F2 R' F' R F R' F2 L' F' L D F D' F L' F L F // skeleton to L3C
@ = U' F2 U B' U' F2 U B

Basically just CFOP with an insertion.



*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* 1:13.84

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay *3:08.15
// Accidentally mixed up 3x3 scrambles for these 2 relays. 

*Clock* 15.15, (16.80), 13.89, 16.64, (13.50) = 15.23 average

*MegaMinx* 1:11.28, (1:16.04), 1:11.18, (1:01.66), 1:10.46 = 1:10.97 average

*PyraMinx *3.56, (4.69), 3.91, (2.77), 3.23 = 3.57 average

*Square-1 *17.04, (14.95), 15.83, 20.24, (23.54) = 17.70 average

*Skewb *(5.78), 6.38, 6.02, 8.04, (9.72) = 6.81 average

*Kilominx *27.36, (34.25), 26.49, 32.06, (21.96) = 28.64 average
*
Mini Guildford *5:52.79
*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay *6:39.54
*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay *11:55.28 (I was using a Stackmat timer and realized midway through that there was no way I'd make 10 minutes, so I just restarted the timer after it turned off. Hope that's okay.)


----------



## GSahu (Jan 14, 2017)

*3X3* (17.75), 14.01, (12.13), 13.73, 14.14 = 13.96 Average
*3X3 OH *(48.36), (40.35), 46.47, 48.32, 44.29 = 46.36 Average


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 15, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (9.99), 15.51, (17.48), 12.38, 13.06 = *13.65
4x4x4*: (55.43), 58.89, 1:01.55, (1:04.89), 59.28 = *59.91
5x5x5*: 1:38.76, (1:17.42), 1:27.38, 1:29.21, (1:38.81) = *1:31.79
6x6x6*: 2:40.49, 2:42.08, 2:44.10, (2:28.66), (3:16.47) = *2:42.23*

*2-4 Relay*: *1:16.66
2-5 Relay*: *2:55.03
2-6 Relay*: *5:34.48*

*3x3x3 OH*: 27.39, 28.03, (32.94), (24.94), 29.42 = *28.28
Square-1*: 30.69, 21.79, (21.29), 27.71, (35.46) = *26.73*


----------



## Miges12w3 (Jan 15, 2017)

3x3: 36.39
1. (47.22)
2. 33.35
3. (33.10)
4. 39.44
5. 36.39

3x3 OH: 1:54.83
1. (2:05.02)
2. 1:54.81
3. 1:54.28
4. (1:52.38) PB
5. 1:55.42

3x3 Feet:
1. 10:34.47 PB cause it's the only time i have tried couldn't be bothered to do the others 
2. DNS
3. DNS
4. DNS
5. DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2017)

*2BLD: *DNF, DNF, 27.19 *= 27.19 *// ok
*3BLD: *DNF, DNF, 1:39.74 =* 1:39.74* // bad
*4BLD: *7:21.38, DNS, DNS = *7:21.38 *// slow but on par with what I did in comp
*5BLD:* 12:16.06, DNS, DNS = *12:16.06 *// easy scramble 
*6BLD: DNF *// 28:45 [15:35] 3O+, 3O- I did one comm on wrong obliques . Nice time/memo
*Multi: *3/5 = 1 in 17:28 [10:23] tried to go fast (too fast )
*
2x2:* 19.34, 15.60, 13.59, 18.40, 9.16
*3x3:* 40.51, 42.64, 37.94, 29.92, 46.45
*4x4:* 2:10.05, 2:06.10, 2:00.61, 2:28.77, 2:21.96
*5x5:* 4:15.53, 4:21.22, 4:37.91, 4:06.15, 3:52.87
*6x6:* 8:26.44, 8:08.84, 7:58.12, 7:38.92, 8:46.33

*Skewb: *46.32, 23.17, 29.70, 29.97, 20.12


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 16, 2017)

All in all, I think I did pretty well! (Except for 2x2)

2x2 - *7.92* Average: (4.91), (8.68), 7.39, 8.05, 8.31
3x3 - *14.61* Average: (17.57), (13.08), 14.72, 14.10, 15.02
4x4 - *1:15.91* Average: 1:11.22, 1:14.88, (1:05.22), 1:21.63, DNF(58.45)
(DNF: Accidentally stopped timer around OLL, should’ve been ~1:10)

5x5 - *2:37.05* Average: 2:28.21, (2:27.55), (2:43.89), 2:39.22, 2:43.72
6x6 - *5:52.69* Average: 5:48.68, (5:22.21), 5:31.54, 6:17.85, (6:20.09)
3x3 OH - *24.55* Average: (21.22), 24.98, 24.62, 24.05, (33.05)
3x3 MTS - *1:30.90* Average: (1:16.93), 1:35.52, DNF(1:59.12), 1:36.46, 1:20.72
(DNF: I solved the cross wrong and I got confused in the last layer, so I sort of gave up)

2-3-4 Relay - *1:43.96*
2-3-4-5 Relay - *4:20.96*
2-3-4-5-6 Relay - *10:00.26*


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jan 16, 2017)

2x2: 10.34 (10.48) 8.15 8.29 (7.01)=8.93
3x3: 42.87 (29.29) (45.32) 31.11 33.56=35.85
4x4: (1:42.16) 1:49.88 (1:58.79) 1:56.09 1:54.65=1:53.54
5x5: 3:20.50 3:14.45 (3:57.11) (3:06.06) 3:21.59=3:18.85
6x6: (6:23.79) 5:46.95 (5:44.22) 6:04.68 5:48.35=5:53.33
7x7: (9:12.47) 8:20.93 8:35.79 8:37.48 (8:03.48)=8:31.40
2bf: 1:34.04 1:27.40 3:58.87=Best-1:27.40,mo3-2:20.10/3rd:Memorize slow down 
OH: (38.56) (55.52) 54.34 46.26 54.12=51.57
Wf: 4:01.25 (4:50.32) (2:15.65) 2:52.42 2:38.43=3:10.70
2-4 Relay: 2:55.61
2-5 Relay: 5:57.00
Pyraminx: 21.57 (23.04) 22.33 21.90 (16.74)=21.93
Clock: 15.81 (20.31) (15.54) 15.64 16.31=15.92/Single&Average PB!!!
Megaminx: (2:59.64) 3:20.36 3:29.48 (3:49.48) 3:23.66=3:24.50
Skewb: 16.11 (44.01) (14.20) 37.93 36.69=30.24
2-6 Relay: 10:52.98
2-7 Relay: 19:17.01/Order-462357
Fewest Moves:42 moves



Spoiler: Solution



L F R U D F L U F' L F B2 L2 B L2 B' L B L' B L B2 U' L' U L B D F L F' D' B2 Lw' B L' B' L B' Lw B2 L

L F R U D F /222
L U F' L F /223
B2 L2 B L2 B' L B /F2L#3
L' B L {B'/F2L#4
B} U' L' U L B D F L F' {L' D' /OLL
D L} D' B2 Lw' B L' B' L B' Lw B2 L /PLL


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 16, 2017)

Mini Guildford
7:43.62

7x7
10:02.31
10:36.71
10:12.39
10:42.63
9:58.06

longest average of my life....


----------



## Alea (Jan 16, 2017)

*2x2:* (4.40), 7.34, 6.05, (16.13), 15.50 =>*9.63
3x3:* (16.91), (20.76), 20.38, 19.63, 18.55 =>*19.52
4x4:* 1:16.50, 1:12.21, (1:21.47), 1:18.38, (1:09.95) =>*1:15.70
5x5:* (2:32.61), 2:43.65, (2:52.82), 2:47.44, 2:40.13 =>*2:43.74
6x6:* (8:26.59), (6:14.70), 6:19.00, 6:45.36, 7:22.27=>*6:48.88
7x7:* 8:56.99, 8:42.46, (10:30.16), (8:00.63), 9:02.00=>*8:53.82
3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS=> *DNF
OH:* (48.95), (24.55), 31.17, 25.47, 27.98 =>*28.21
2-4: 1:58.47
2-5: 4:50.06
Mega:* (1:59.81), 2:02.18, (2:15.04), 2:11.21, 2:05.95 =>*2:06.45
Pyra:* 8.13, (9.53), (7.97), 8.86, 8.28 =>*8.43
Skewb:* 10.33, (16.36), (10.06), 13.09, 13.19 =>*12.21*


----------



## Jon Persson (Jan 16, 2017)

*2x2*: 8.771, 10.754, (13.988), 12.888, (8.770) = 10.80

*3x3*: 27.101, 26.569, 27.255, (25.805), (30.723) = 26.98

*4x4*: 2:50.681, 2:43.379, (3:35.489), 2:45.251, (2:33.568) = 2:46.44

*2-4 relay*: 3:21.12


----------



## Jacck (Jan 16, 2017)

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:11.61, 1:02.53, 55.37
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, 4:28.82
4x4x4 Blindfolded: 14:09.58
5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF
6x6x6 Blindfolded: DNF
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 5/6 in 32:37.05
3x3x3 With Feet: 3:36.50, 3:26.45, 3:41.37, 3:50.77, 3:55.00
Kilominx: 8:03.57, 8:07.80, DNF, 10:07.87, 7:37.19

// 5bld (22:16.18), (21:53.53)
// 6bld (36:19.05)[20:20] tried to solve the double-wing-parity together and missed the setup before and after - off by 6 wings. There was also the corners-pariy, so it was a nice exe-time.
// Kilominx: DNF was 10:53.33 - ok, I did it blind again  and its a nice Ao5.


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jan 16, 2017)

MBLD: 3/4 6:14


----------



## Antonio Gabriel (Jan 16, 2017)

*2x2 *(meh)
3.65 3.94 (3.43) 5.42 (6.20) = 4.34 avg5

*3x3*(cool)
9.23 9.39 9.37 (11.55) (9.14) = 9.30 avg5


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 16, 2017)

*2x2x2:* (5.34), 6.88, (6.95), 6.32, 6.81-> *6.67
3x3x3:* 17.28, 16.26, (17.61), (15.14), 15.36-> *16.30
4x4x4:* 1:13.65, (1:15.78), (1:11.95), 1:13.51, 1:13.29-> *1:13.48
5x5x5:* 2:29.48, 2:22.72, (2:30.51), 2:15.73, (2:04.92)-> *2:22.64
2x2x2BLD:* 1:02.18, 55.01, 1:09.42-> *55.01
3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 4:02.40, 3:53.27-> *3:53.27
3x3x3OH:* (42.69), 31.13, 39.58, (30.73), 37.64-> *36.12
3x3 MTS:* 1:28.00, (1:16.37), 1:24.16, 1:23.70, (1:31.90)-> *1:25.29
234*-> *1:47.75
2345*-> *4:12.63
sq-1:* 45.22, 52.21, (DNF), 1:13.28, (34.17)-> *56.90
skewb:* (7.17), (12.97), 11.52, 9.32, 9.63-> *10.16

FMC:* 33 moves


Spoiler



Solution: L R U F U2 R' B L' B' L U L U2 L' U' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 U B' U' B L2 U' B2 L' B L'

(normal): L R U F U2 R' //2x2x2
(inverse): prescramble: R U2 F' U' R' L'
L B' L B2 //2x2x3
U L2 B' U B U' L' * //f2l-1
U L U2 L' U' L' B L B' //all but 3 corners

insertion: * L' F2 L B L' F2 L B' (1 move cancelation)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 17, 2017)

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
1) slow and forgot
2) slow and forgot
3) 1:20 [39/40] executed wrong corner target
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
1) 5:47 [3:20/2:27] 2 centers; memo mistake
2) 6:27 [3:38/2:48] 2 wings; memo mistake
3) 5:43 [3:00/2:43] 2 corners; memo mistake. 3 wings; execution mistake
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
1) 12:14 [6:14/6:00] extra/missing D move
2) 11:30 [6:06/5:23] faulty wing memo and a flipped edge
3) 11:56 [6:12/5:43] mixed up wing letters
At least the times were good.

Well that was depressing. Zero successes this week, one last week...

*Multi-BLD*: *16/19* in *59:56.59*
[40:16/19:40] one execution fumble (low quality cube), memorized the wrong corner to twist, and the very first letter of the first cube was wrong...
PB is still 13/13 in ~57, from nearly a year ago now.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 17, 2017)

*2x2:* (6.04), 4.47, 4.84, 4.37, (4.00) = *4.56
3x3:* 16.30, 15.81, 15.76, (17.41), (13.07) = *15.96
4x4:* 1:15.72, (1:30.56), 1:19.49, (1:14.32), 1:19.67 = *1:18.30
5x5:* (DNF(2:53.73)), (3:10.29), 3:23.83, 3:22.33, 4:09.54 = *3:38.57* //wrong PLL and mega pop on last solve
*7x7:* (19:11.43), 18:27.94, (14:26.14), 15:15.98, 16:19.83 = *16:41.25* //first timed 7x7 solves
*2BLD:* 44.20, 42.34, 45.20 =* 42.34
3BLD:* DNF(3:24.12), DNF(2:34.38), 2:49.95 = *2:49.95
4BLD:* 34:27.70, DNS, DNS = *34:27.70
MBLD:* *1/2 (11:37)
OH:* 27.77, (21.13), 26.93, 22.57, (DNF(20.16)) = *25.76* //rage-DNF on failed T perm
*MTS:* 1:33.77, 1:39.63, (1:27.74), (1:53.16), 1:30.88 = *1:34.76
2-4:* *1:57.36
2-5:* *5:07.45
2-6:* *13:22.34
2-7:* *30:31.49
Mega:* 2:17.52, 2:20.78, (2:22.08), (2:04.71), 2:14.40 = *2:17.57
Pyra:* 9.17, (13.48), 8.82, (7.97), 10.98 = *9.66
FMC:* *30
*


Spoiler: solution



U' F' B2 R' L B' //EO (6/6)
L F2 U //2x2x2 (3/9)
(D2 R') //2x2x3 (2/11)
D R F2 R' (F2) //F2L-1 (5/16)
D' F' D' F D L' F L F' //to L3C (9-1/24)

Skeleton: U' F' B2 R' L B' L @ F2 U D R F2 R' D' F' D' F D L' F L F R D2 (24 moves)

@ = [L2, F R2 F']

Solution: U' F' B2 R' L B' L' F R2 F' L2 F R2 F U D R F2 R' D' F' D' F D L' F L F R D2 (30 moves, cancelled 2)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 17, 2017)

*2x2: *(6.38), 6.97, 7.34, 8.05, (9.68) = *7.46
3x3: *19.43, 20.20, 18.25, (23.16), (17.65) = *19.30*
*2-3-4 Relay: *= *2:40.52*
*3x3OH: *54.80, (53.51), 1:02.73, (1:05.22), 56.44 = *57.99*
*Pyraminx: *(22.03), 12.24, 11.89, (9.26), 12.50 = *12.21
*
Great times this week!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 17, 2017)

2x2: 1.89, 3.31, 3.14, 3.07, 3.27 = 3.16
3x3: 11.42, 11.26, 8.15, 9.74, 9.07 = 10.02
4x4: 43.65, 35.98, 36.59, 34.77, 37.29 = 36.62
5x5: 1:10.40, 1:29.23, 1:26.64, 1:24.03, 1:18.38 = 1:23.02
6x6: 2:34.82, 2:49.78, 2:52.54, 2:56.20, 2:54.45 = 2:52.26
7x7: 4:42.99, 4:47.16, 5:01.63, 4:50.07, 4:46.97 = 4:48.07
2x2 BLD: DNF, 42.31, 34.96 = 34.96
3x3 OH: 23.54, 18.83, 21.41, 19.80, 19.79 = 20.33
2+3+4 Relay: 55.51 // DP
2+3+4+5 Relay: 2:23.12
Clock: 12.01, 13.00, 11.56, 11.23, 11.98 = 11.85
Megaminx: 1:09.53, 1:13.02, 1:13.67, 1:08.81, 1:09.65 = 1:10.73
Pyraminx: 6.19, 8.14, 5.49, 3.39, 5.58 = 5.75
Square-1: 13.65, 17.51, 17.73, 13.78, 15.04 = 15.44
Skewb: 5.41, 5.16, 6.68, 5.55, 7.48 = 5.88Kilominx: 27.64, 26.66, 26.65, 29.71, 26.62 = 26.98
Mini Guildford: 4:51.13
2+3+4+5+6 Relay: 5:29.10
2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay: 10.02.55


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2017)

OK, results for week 2: congrats to Torch, DGCubes and cuberkid10 !

*2x2x2*(28)

 1.30 username...
 2.66 Isaac Lai
  2.78 asacuber
 2.96 gateway cuber
 3.16 cuberkid10
 3.16 JustinTimeCuber
 3.58 Torch
 3.92 YouCubing
 4.17 Jaysammey777
 4.28 DGCubes
 4.34 Antonio Gabriel
 4.44 big_moe5
 4.56 sqAree
 4.82 bacyril
 5.03 Ordway Persyn
 5.85 kake123
 6.67 Bogdan
 7.09 bubbagrub
 7.28 Cuberrism
 7.45 CornerCutter
 7.92 EmperorZant
 8.62 Matthew Cubermann
 8.93 RyuKagamine
 9.40 arbivara
 9.63 Alea
 10.80 Jon Persson
 12.82 4BLD
 15.86 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.33 Antonio Gabriel
 10.02 cuberkid10
 10.44 username...
 10.64 Isaac Lai
 11.28 gateway cuber
 12.03 JustinTimeCuber
 12.14 Jaysammey777
 12.60 Torch
 12.61 DGCubes
 12.86 asacuber
 13.65 Keroma12
 13.67 GenTheThief
 13.96 GSahu
 13.97 YouCubing
 14.31 Cuberrism
 14.53 Ordway Persyn
 14.61 EmperorZant
 15.55 kake123
 15.96 sqAree
 16.30 Bogdan
 16.37 big_moe5
 16.62 Daniel Lin
 16.66 bacyril
 17.40 Simon Sim
 18.26 muchacho
 19.29 CornerCutter
 19.52 Alea
 20.51 ARandomCuber
 21.41 Agguzi
 23.42 Matthew Cubermann
 24.34 bubbagrub
 26.30 marscky
 26.97 Jon Persson
 31.51 arbivara
 31.52 4BLD
 35.85 RyuKagamine
 36.39 Miges12w3
 40.36 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(26)

 32.64 username...
 36.62 cuberkid10
 39.73 Isaac Lai
 45.95 Jaysammey777
 54.52 Ordway Persyn
 54.62 Torch
 56.68 bacyril
 57.02 DGCubes
 59.65 gateway cuber
 59.91 Keroma12
 1:01.17 kake123
 1:06.52 YouCubing
 1:07.20 asacuber
 1:09.63 JustinTimeCuber
 1:13.48 Bogdan
 1:15.70 Alea
 1:15.91 EmperorZant
 1:18.29 sqAree
 1:25.02 bubbagrub
 1:43.13 big_moe5
 1:49.05 One Wheel
 1:53.54 RyuKagamine
 2:12.70 MatsBergsten
 2:46.43 Jon Persson
 3:03.31 4BLD
 4:38.85 arbivara
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:23.02 cuberkid10
 1:23.14 Isaac Lai
 1:24.19 Torch
 1:31.78 Keroma12
 1:40.20 YouCubing
 1:40.61 DGCubes
 1:40.88 Ordway Persyn
 1:41.98 kake123
 1:45.76 Jaysammey777
 1:51.13 bacyril
 1:57.00 JustinTimeCuber
 2:22.64 Bogdan
 2:37.05 EmperorZant
 2:43.74 Alea
 2:53.82 gateway cuber
 3:18.85 RyuKagamine
 3:24.93 One Wheel
 3:38.57 sqAree
 4:14.30 MatsBergsten
 8:43.27 arbivara
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:39.46 Torch
 2:42.22 Keroma12
 2:52.26 cuberkid10
 3:12.28 YouCubing
 3:15.27 bacyril
 3:15.57 Jaysammey777
 3:19.90 Ordway Persyn
 3:29.35 kake123
 3:41.77 DGCubes
 5:52.69 EmperorZant
 5:53.33 RyuKagamine
 6:48.88 Alea
 8:11.13 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:19.86 Torch
 4:23.02 bacyril
 4:48.07 cuberkid10
 4:54.76 kake123
 5:08.84 Ordway Persyn
 5:13.34 YouCubing
 5:13.65 DGCubes
 8:31.40 RyuKagamine
 8:53.82 Alea
10:17.14 gateway cuber
16:41.25 sqAree
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 13.07 username...
 18.62 GenTheThief
 19.35 Jaysammey777
 19.82 gateway cuber
 20.02 Isaac Lai
 20.33 cuberkid10
 20.40 Simon Sim
 22.23 Torch
 24.18 asacuber
 24.55 EmperorZant
 25.04 YouCubing
 25.76 sqAree
 28.21 Alea
 28.28 Keroma12
 28.43 JustinTimeCuber
 28.58 kake123
 31.12 muchacho
 32.93 DGCubes
 36.12 Bogdan
 39.03 big_moe5
 40.25 bubbagrub
 43.37 bacyril
 46.36 GSahu
 50.54 Ordway Persyn
 51.57 RyuKagamine
 57.99 CornerCutter
 1:06.11 arbivara
 1:12.42 Matthew Cubermann
 1:54.64 Miges12w3
*3x3 with feet*(10)

 45.59 Torch
 46.68 DGCubes
 1:01.57 GenTheThief
 1:24.19 YouCubing
 1:54.79 gateway cuber
 2:58.34 bubbagrub
 3:10.70 RyuKagamine
 3:42.88 Jacck
 4:05.10 arbivara
 DNF Miges12w3
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 4.34 username...
 10.05 gateway cuber
 11.34 asacuber
 14.36 Isaac Lai
 16.69 YouCubing
 18.28 Jaysammey777
 20.04 Torch
 25.60 DGCubes
 27.19 MatsBergsten
 30.00 kake123
 34.96 cuberkid10
 42.34 sqAree
 45.12 bubbagrub
 52.54 bacyril
 55.01 Bogdan
 55.37 Jacck
 1:21.58 4BLD
 1:27.40 RyuKagamine
 1:49.55 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 26.37 Daniel Lin
 55.47 kake123
 1:19.20 YouCubing
 1:26.64 Torch
 1:39.74 MatsBergsten
 2:22.25 4BLD
 2:49.95 sqAree
 3:04.44 bacyril
 3:46.78 gateway cuber
 3:53.27 Bogdan
 4:17.22 bubbagrub
 4:28.82 Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Alea
 DNF DGCubes
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 7:11.10 kake123
 7:21.38 MatsBergsten
12:26.54 YouCubing
14:09.58 Jacck
18:08.75 DGCubes
34:27.70 sqAree
 DNF gateway cuber
 DNF Keroma12
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

12:16.06 MatsBergsten
 DNF YouCubing
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Jacck
 DNF kake123
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

18/19 (58:01)  kake123
16/19 (59:56)  Keroma12
5/6 (32:37)  Jacck
3/3 (22:32)  gateway cuber
4/5 (35:26)  YouCubing
3/4 ( 6:14)  kamilprzyb
4/6 (54:11)  kbrune
3/5 (17:28)  MatsBergsten
1/2 (11:37)  sqAree
1/2 (12:17)  bacyril
0/3 (14:55)  DGCubes
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 38.55 Jaysammey777
 39.41 Torch
 52.07 bacyril
 1:04.01 kake123
 1:10.65 YouCubing
 1:25.29 Bogdan
 1:30.90 EmperorZant
 1:33.18 DGCubes
 1:34.76 sqAree
 1:56.69 gateway cuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 55.51 cuberkid10
 1:07.89 Torch
 1:09.39 Jaysammey777
 1:13.84 DGCubes
 1:16.66 Keroma12
 1:18.68 gateway cuber
 1:19.96 asacuber
 1:19.97 YouCubing
 1:22.76 Ordway Persyn
 1:25.60 kake123
 1:27.12 bacyril
 1:43.96 EmperorZant
 1:47.75 Bogdan
 1:57.36 sqAree
 1:58.47 Alea
 2:05.34 bubbagrub
 2:29.54 big_moe5
 2:40.52 CornerCutter
 2:55.61 RyuKagamine
 3:21.12 Jon Persson
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:23.12 cuberkid10
 2:40.84 Torch
 2:49.66 Jaysammey777
 2:55.03 Keroma12
 3:08.15 DGCubes
 3:12.78 Ordway Persyn
 3:14.46 kake123
 3:15.46 YouCubing
 3:18.34 bacyril
 3:59.65 gateway cuber
 4:12.63 Bogdan
 4:20.96 EmperorZant
 4:31.07 asacuber
 4:50.06 Alea
 5:07.45 sqAree
 5:57.00 RyuKagamine
14:01.36 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)

 5:12.60 Torch
 5:29.10 cuberkid10
 5:34.48 Keroma12
 6:08.83 bacyril
 6:25.33 YouCubing
 6:39.54 DGCubes
 6:46.87 Ordway Persyn
 6:53.75 kake123
 7:04.80 Jaysammey777
10:00.26 EmperorZant
10:52.98 RyuKagamine
13:22.34 sqAree
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)

 8:59.34 Torch
10:02.55 cuberkid10
10:39.47 bacyril
10:50.95 Jaysammey777
11:05.61 Ordway Persyn
11:23.87 YouCubing
11:27.54 kake123
11:55.28 DGCubes
19:17.01 RyuKagamine
30:31.49 sqAree
*MiniGuildford*(7)

 4:51.13 cuberkid10
 5:25.39 Jaysammey777
 5:52.79 DGCubes
 5:58.21 Torch
 6:23.52 YouCubing
 7:43.62 gateway cuber
15:04.08 bubbagrub
*Kilominx*(10)

 20.95 Jaysammey777
 28.64 DGCubes
 34.24 gateway cuber
 36.72 Torch
 38.64 GenTheThief
 56.33 Ordway Persyn
 1:17.17 big_moe5
 1:19.28 muchacho
 1:54.76 bubbagrub
 8:46.41 Jacck
*Skewb*(17)

 5.63 asacuber
 5.88 cuberkid10
 6.49 YouCubing
 6.65 Torch
 6.81 DGCubes
 6.87 gateway cuber
 7.89 big_moe5
 9.32 kake123
 9.53 Jaysammey777
 10.03 bubbagrub
 10.16 Bogdan
 10.30 Ordway Persyn
 10.77 bacyril
 12.20 Alea
 27.61 MatsBergsten
 30.24 RyuKagamine
 44.61 arbivara
*Clock*(8)

 7.89 Jaysammey777
 10.13 YouCubing
 11.85 cuberkid10
 15.23 DGCubes
 15.92 RyuKagamine
 19.63 Torch
 22.97 bubbagrub
 27.28 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(18)

 2.94 username...
 3.57 DGCubes
 4.04 gateway cuber
 5.26 YouCubing
 5.42 Torch
 5.63 asacuber
 5.75 cuberkid10
 6.08 bacyril
 6.26 Jaysammey777
 8.42 Alea
 8.84 big_moe5
 9.66 sqAree
 10.82 Ordway Persyn
 12.21 CornerCutter
 14.64 kake123
 15.79 bubbagrub
 21.44 arbivara
 21.93 RyuKagamine
*Megaminx*(15)

 1:00.52 Isaac Lai
 1:10.73 cuberkid10
 1:10.97 DGCubes
 1:11.93 Jaysammey777
 1:31.95 YouCubing
 1:32.85 Torch
 1:39.30 kake123
 1:46.26 bacyril
 1:51.68 Ordway Persyn
 1:53.51 big_moe5
 2:06.45 Alea
 2:17.57 sqAree
 2:20.78 gateway cuber
 3:24.50 RyuKagamine
 6:58.35 arbivara
*Square-1*(12)

 15.18 YouCubing
 15.44 cuberkid10
 17.70 DGCubes
 24.49 Jaysammey777
 26.73 Keroma12
 29.18 Torch
 33.64 gateway cuber
 34.34 bubbagrub
 38.84 Ordway Persyn
 40.82 big_moe5
 50.38 bacyril
 56.90 Bogdan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

30 sqAree
31 arbivara
32 bubbagrub
33 Bogdan
37 DGCubes
42 RyuKagamine
62 kake123

*Contest results*

378 Torch
350 DGCubes
347 cuberkid10
324 YouCubing
318 Jaysammey777
271 gateway cuber
255 kake123
246 bacyril
215 Ordway Persyn
199 sqAree
187 Keroma12
186 Isaac Lai
180 asacuber
174 username...
156 Bogdan
136 bubbagrub
131 EmperorZant
128 Alea
127 RyuKagamine
116 big_moe5
113 JustinTimeCuber
82 GenTheThief
75 MatsBergsten
73 arbivara
61 Antonio Gabriel
53 Jacck
47 CornerCutter
45 Simon Sim
40 Daniel Lin
40 GSahu
39 Cuberrism
39 muchacho
38 4BLD
27 Matthew Cubermann
24 Jon Persson
23 One Wheel
20 kbrune
17 kamilprzyb
15 Miges12w3
14 ARandomCuber
13 Agguzi
10 marscky


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 17, 2017)

What is listed as my 2-3-4-5 relay result was actually the 2-3-4-5-6 relay. Still last place, just not by as much.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> What is listed as my 2-3-4-5 relay result was actually the 2-3-4-5-6 relay. Still last place, just not by as much.


OK, I'll blame the program as usual 
Sorry


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 17, 2017)

NOOOOO I MISSED IT
here are my results anyway 
2x2: 3.70, 3.70, 4.36, (3.66), (4.87) = 3.92 // meh
3x3: 14.27, 14.00, (11.87), (15.84), 13.63 = 13.97 // decent
4x4: (1:11.34), 1:09.56, 1:05.30, 1:04.71, (1:00.43) = 1:06.52 // embarassing
5x5: (1:57.29), 1:35.54, 1:37.61, (1:29.07), 1:47.45 = 1:40.20 // pretty good
6x6: 3:12.80, 3:11.39, 3:12.66, (2:57.35), (3:38.74) = 3:12.28 // pop on solve 5
7x7: 5:15.69, 5:19.49, (5:00.11), (5:39.84), 5:04.83 = 5:13.34 // alright-ish
2BLD: 16.69, 21.91, 22.14 = best is 16.69 (mean is 20.25) // nice
3BLD: DNF, 1:25.60, 1:19.20 = best is 1:19.20 // slow
4BLD: DNF, 12:26.54, DNF = best is 12:26.54 // success is nice
5BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF // first 3 attempts ever. 43:32, 32:08, 29:49. first solve I messed up parity and corners were off, second solve was off by 2 xcenters and 2 +centers, 3rd was off by 3 wings and 3 midges.
MBLD: 4/5 in 35:26 = 3 points // I think I missed a move on the last cube, other than that is was a pretty nice result 
OH: 21.88, 27.01, (30.14), 26.24, (17.87) = 25.04 // wot single
Feet: (1:08.83), 1:24.19, (1:37.84), 1:25.25, 1:23.12 = 1:24.17 // I never do feet, so whenever I do the weekly comp I get PB lol
MTS: 1:09.63, 1:03.06, (1:01.73), (DNF), 1:19.27+ = 1:10.65 // don’t ask
FMC:


Spoiler



L R U F’ L D2 F2 L’ U2 L B L’ B U2 B U’ R B’ R’ U R’ U’ R U R2 U’ B2 U’ B2 U R2 U’ B2 U B = 35

did this is 15 minutes lol


2-4: 1:19.97 // average
2-5: 3:15.46 // ok
2-6: 6:25.33 // pops on 6 
2-7: 11:23.87 // whatever
Clock: 9.82, 10.78, (9.69), 9.79, (11.43) = 10.13 // alright
Mega: 1:35.44, 1:31.83, (1:41.55), (1:22.20), 1:28.59 = 1:31.95 // garbage
Pyra: (6.25), 5.85, (4.17), 4.91, 5.02 = 5.26 // I beat Ray lol
Squan: 14.98, 15.29, 15.28, (17.26), (13.93) = 15.18 // disappointing
Squeeb: 6.21, 6.66, 6.60, (5.09), (8.71) = 6.49 // consistent much?
MiniGuild: 6:23.52 // meh


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jan 18, 2017)

Missing my FMC results?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 18, 2017)

RyuKagamine said:


> Missing my FMC results?


No problem, or rather a little space . If you insert a space after : the 42 is easier to read (for a program).

@YouCubing: no problem, I'll add your results now.
Edit: actually there was, the event squeeb does not exist .


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 19, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> No problem, or rather a little space . If you insert a space after : the 42 is easier to read (for a program).
> 
> @YouCubing: no problem, I'll add your results now.
> Edit: actually there was, the event squeeb does not exist .


yayyyy thanks!
I remember when I could win these :/


----------

